# Влияние витамина Д на мышцы



## ~Наталья~ (18 Апр 2019)

Добрый день всем форумчанам и докторам сервиса!
Сдала кровь на витамин Д 26 ноября 2018 (анализ называется Витамин D 25 – ОН), и удивилась, узнав показатель - всего 15.



Гинеколог (а она и назначала) прописала Вигантол - 4 капли (2000 МЕ) ежедневно.
Я принимала месяца два. Затем гинеколог предложила принимать витамин Д от фирмы Солгар 5000 МЕ, заказав на сайте Ай Херб.
В аптеках не могу найти в такой дозировке.
И на официальном сайте Солгар тоже нет.
Спрашивала и тут и там - НЕТ такого.
А на Ай Херб я опасаюсь заказывать. И в аптеках и с официального сайта Солгар ответили, что не ручаются за то, что продают с Ай Херб.
В аптеке предлжили Ультра Д 3 (Финляндия) - 1 жевательная таблетка содержит 1000 МЕ.
Принимаю второй месяц по 3000 МЕ в день, то есть три таблетки в день.
В ближайшее время пересдам анализ на витамин Д.
Я занимаюсь гимнастикой ежедневно, минут по 40. Стала замечать, что мышцы стали жёстче. Связываю это с приёмом витамина Д.
У меня два вопроса. )
Кто-нибудь брал на Ай Херб витамин Д от Солгар в дозировке 5000 МЕ?
От приёма витамина Д могут ли мышцы стать жёстче?
Благодарю за внимание )


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (19 Апр 2019)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> В ближайшее время пересдам анализ на витамин Д.


На всякий случай сдайте анализ и на уровень кальция в крови. 


Larisa74 написал(а):


> Кто-нибудь брал на Ай Херб витамин Д от Солгар в дозировке 5000 МЕ?


Зачем вам столько МЕ? Такая доза нужна для лечения болезни. А для лечения анализов достаточно той жевательной таблетки, что вы жуёте. Бывает передозировка витамина D, хотя доктор Мясников утверждал по телевизору в передаче "О самом главном" обратное. Думаю, что всё-таки бывает.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (19 Апр 2019)

Википедия говорит, что гипервитаминоз витамина D развивается медленно. Так что вряд ли вы успели себе навредить.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (20 Апр 2019)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> На всякий случай сдайте анализ и на уровень кальция в крови.


Спасибо за отклик. Я как раз на Са крови и мочи тоже собиралась сдать.


Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Такая доза нужна для лечения болезни


Болезни и нет. В прошлом году была, к нашему великому сожалению, замершая беременность. После всех анализов нашла только нехватку витамина Д, что послужило, как я считаю, неразвитием плаценты на 8-9 неделе и привело к гибели плода.
Я была крайне удивлена, что витамина Д у меня в крови почти нет, ведь симптомов нехватки витамина Д тоже нет. Как будто результат анализа вообще не мой.


Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> гипервитаминоз витамина D развивается медленно


Да, он развивается очень медленно, а в наших уральских условиях вообще вряд ли разовьётся.


----------



## горошек (20 Апр 2019)

Я читала, что сдавать кальций по крови не имеет смысла. Слишком важный элемент. Поэтому его значения в крови организм по-любому поддерживает постоянными, вытягивая кальций из костей, зубов, мышц и т д.


----------



## Elka66 (20 Апр 2019)

@Larisa74, кальций надо сдавать ионизированный и паратгормон посмотреть, лучше с этим к эндокринологу и избыток кальция ничуть не лучше дефицита, кальцинируются сосуды почек, глаз, выпадают в моче оксалаты, травмируя почки. Из препаратов витамина д мне невролог выписал детримакс, пью, у меня к
Витамин д28


----------



## ~Наталья~ (21 Апр 2019)

Друзья, спасибо за участие! Паратгормон и Кальций - ион сдам. 
Сдавала Са - ион года 4 назад, был в норме. 
Детримакс тоже БАД, как и Ультра Д3 (Финляндия), который я принимаю сейчас, и дозировка та же - 1 таб = 25 мкг (1000 МЕ)


----------



## mi1kiss (19 Май 2019)

@Larisa74, мне именно в такой дозировке Солгаровский и прописывали. Очень хорошие витамины и очень помогает поднять уровень этого витамина, как  мне врач объясняла, он очень важен для гормонального обмена. Принимала до еды по одной капсуле


----------



## ~Наталья~ (19 Май 2019)

У меня вообще жуткая история с этим Д сложилась..)
Поднять я его смогла,  за полтора месяца с 15.2 до 37.5, это очень быстро,  как врач сказала
Но хорошо,  что я принимала не по 5000 МЕ,  как велела гинеколог,  а по 3000 МЕ
Через месяц приема появилась потливость, зябкость, ощущение,  что мерзну,  когда жарко, и потею,  когда холодно,  будто что-то случилось с терморегуляцией организма
Потом начала голова болеть по несколько дней
Слабости не было,  было беспокойство и прям ярость какая-то уже нарастать начинала))
Дошло,  что причина в вит Д
Приняла вместо 3000 МЕ,  всего 500 МЕ, то есть профилактическую дозировку, не лечебную,  и махом все резко прошло
Ну спасибо мне,  сообразила вовремя)
Сейчас думаю - по сколько принимать )
Но не 3000 МЕ точно)
Для каждого своя норма приема,  видать для меня и 3000 МЕ перебор


----------



## mi1kiss (19 Май 2019)

Ого, видимо у каждого своя реакция. Я 3 месяца пила, не было таких проблем)


----------



## ~Наталья~ (19 Май 2019)

@mi1kiss, да, видимо,  разная,  буду подбирать теперь)


----------

